# Regent with a blade?



## wheely_boy (Sep 16, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone out there used a Regent with a front blade to clear snow. I am currently using a Wheelhorse with a blade and know the toll it takes each winter. Does anyone use the Regent this way and if you do, does it beat the machine? I really like the way it mows and would hate to ruin it.


----------



## BradT (Sep 16, 2003)

WB

Don't have a Regent, but Simplicity tends to be pretty conservative in design. Doubt they would make a blade for it if they thought it was going to put too much strain on the tractor. As long as you're not trying to plow the interstate, I would think it would be fine.

By the way, figured your avitar would be a monkey. What gives?


----------



## wheely_boy (Sep 16, 2003)

You didn't hear? My monkey left to go work for bigl22. I hired an unemployed tiger to take his place. I found the tiger wandering around Vegas looking for a job.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

I just hope your wife does not have 'big hair'


----------



## Gromulus (Sep 16, 2003)

*Regent*

The Regent, while a very good mower, is a bit light in design (frame, weight, tranny) for real use with a front blade. If you are using a Toro Wheelhorse (classic design) and feel it is borderline, I think you would be disappointed with the lighter, less robust Regent. The same would hold true for a Deere L and LT series.

"The "dark side" ??? (quoted from the "other site") Hmmm. Maybe your monkey needs to be spanked some more.


----------



## wheely_boy (Sep 16, 2003)

This forum contraversy reminds me of grade school. 
Nice Deere slam. We need some more of that here. If your comment offends any Deere owners, you can tell them to stay off the Simplicity section. 
The Wheelhorse is a '76 B-100, so I guess that makes it "classic". I've had to replace many parts over the years due to wear and tear during plowing. As far as rigidity, you can't beat it.


----------



## Gromulus (Sep 16, 2003)

*DereActuall*

Actually I wasn't trying to "slam" Deere. I am the proud owner of a Deere GT225 and use it all year round for mowing, towing,and pushing snow. I just beleive in using the right tool (or tractor) for the job. All brands have models at various price points that fill certain market requirements. Competition is fierce and brands have more in common than they differ (e.g. engine and trannys). Consumers should focus more on their particular requirements and focus on particular models rather than brand names. This holds true for cars, appliances, electronics, and tractors.

Just my 2 cents!

Good luck.


----------

